# Games for pet pigeons ?



## Melosa (May 19, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am.new here ! I rescued a pigeon on the streets 8 months ago, thinking it was a bit sick and tired and would benefit from a night of rest and some food. Turns out it was a 3 week old pigeon, not sick at all it just did not have all its feathers yet and too young to feed by himself. Long story short, now she's called Josephine and I think we have bonded for life 😉 She does not seem to want to leave (and I'm pretty certain she'd die within hours, I almost lost her a month ago to some kid riding their bike).

Anyways, I walk her almost everyday to a nice spot near a tiny park to try to get her to be interested in her own species and for her to be outside. She mostly just scares the hell out of people by landing on their head unannounced but she does not care for pigeons 😁 

I take her to work (internship) ever since she's had a bad injury due to that kid's cycling all over her, and she's doing much better. But I don't know what else to do to make her life interesting ? I mean, we are together literally all the time and she follows me everywhere, but apart from that I don't know how to stimulate her. I have searched the internet but haven't found much in terms of games to play with a pigeon. Would anyone know of some games ? I don't know, hiding food ? Should I bring stuff so she can create a nest ? 

I apologize for the very long post, but I don't get to talk about my pigeon with people who know more than me about it, so it was too tempting to tell her backstory 😉

Thanks for any help !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Taking her outside like that is dangerous, as you found out with the kid on the bike. But aside from that if she should take off one day and get lost, she wouldn't survive out there on her own. Also, people have had hawks come down quickly and grab them right off of peoples shoulders. Just not safe. A nice safe place would be a wired aviary in your yard if possible where she can go outside in the warm sunshine and fresh air. She could also bath out there and spread out in the sun to dry off. They love that. She may very well not be interested in pigeons as you had her at a young age, and for quite a while now. She may not even remember that she is a pigeon. She may like a large mirror in her cage, and they do love to bathe. They don't really play games.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved nonreleasable feral Phoebe loved parakeet toys and enrichment toys. She also just loved watching tv with us, especially Mickey Mouse club cartoons and Spongebob Squarepants and Sound of Music John Philip Souza marches. She would dance around on the printer and sit on out shoulders and we would sing to her. With just one pigeon, you are her toy and her flock.


----------



## Melosa (May 19, 2018)

Thank you for your replies ! I did install a mirror in her cage yesterday , but she's hardly in it (I'm not fond of caged animals). The thing about taking her outside is that I live in a 18 square meter studio , so it seems cruel to keep her inside all the time (and at first I was hoping shed take a liking to a fellow pigeon and they'd live happily ever after. Now I understand I am her forever pigeon 😂) she mostly stays on my shoulder, I'm the one being terrified the entire time, as was justified by that accident where I left her walking by herself for the first time at about 10 Meters from me thinking I was too cautious . Mistake. So now if she ever leave my shoulder I'll follow her close by and not let her out of my reach so I can act fast if something happens. I know it's dangerous but I can't bear to leave her in a studio.. 

We do sing together, and she does love to put on my TV shows when I'm doing something else (she just walks on the keyboard and it usually plays a vid haha). I'll try some perrokeet toys, something with bells ? She does like to peck for fun, my toilet paper and some other stuff. 

Thank you !


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We hung a parakeet toy with wood shapes and a bell above the printer and of course put a towel over the printer. Phoebe loved to viciously attack the toy.


----------



## Melosa (May 19, 2018)

Haha I'll try that then. Why do you think she liked being on he printer tho ??


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

The printer was right next to the desktop computer. We fed her on the towel. She loved just being with us and would do a "gooney bird" thing where she would move her head up and down quickly wide eyed and make cute noises. She was very loved and very spoled.


----------



## Mijoshua99 (May 22, 2018)

*Dove fell out of nest please help*

Found a feathered baby dove today on the ground in my porch deck it was nesting on my ac unit both mom and dad took care of thier baby, now it fell again to the street , I chased it and cought it, the Dove can fly some, I put it in a box in hopes that mom or dad will continue to feed, if not how can I feed it and what, left the box outside so maybe mom or dad can see he


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Start a new post*

Mijoshua99 - start a new thread. no one will see this if you do not


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mijoshua99 said:


> Found a feathered baby dove today on the ground in my porch deck it was nesting on my ac unit both mom and dad took care of thier baby, now it fell again to the street , I chased it and cought it, the Dove can fly some, I put it in a box in hopes that mom or dad will continue to feed, if not how can I feed it and what, left the box outside so maybe mom or dad can see he


Yes, you really need to start a new thread, as this is about another topic and gets too confusing trying to answer many people. I will PM you on how to do that. If the box is now in a different place than the nest, the parents probably won't find him. If that be the case then you need to bring him inside. If the box is close to the AC, on the deck, then they may tend to him. And please do start a new post on this. Thanks.
Can you post a pic of him once you have started a new thread?


----------



## N2TameFerals (May 21, 2018)

Quickly before work...I enjoyed her story very much..I like that you have bonded with her and she with you. It is nice that you are thinking about what she would enjoy. I'm sure you will find it.

Now my story: A nice old lady gave me a tame feral pigeon named Pidgie Poo when I was eight years old. I am now going to be fifty next moth. My father found her a mate after two attempts. Together they bred a flock of twenty-six or so that stayed mostly on the roof. Pidge was my pride and joy; the rest were wild. Now in those days there were no Hawks, Falcons, Bald Eagles, Pelicans etc. Basically the carnivorous birds eggs were soft and breaking due to DDT use in the 1970s. There was no PMV back then either so it was an enjoyable time to be a pigeon keeper. Today I might keep just two tame pigeons and vaccinate them but as of right now, I still do not have any. Working on it. I printed a Pigeon Rescue card and hoping for a dark gray feral Rock Dove female baby to come into my life soon. We'll see.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

N2tameferals, hope you find great pigeon friends. Would check local shelters and Palomacys facebook page and google pigeon friendly rescues in your area.


----------



## Melosa (May 19, 2018)

Yes well I grew very very fond of her, she's a member of my family now so I want her to be as happy as she can , thanks for the nice words !

Yes you really should find one who needs you again, they're a delight to have around, she makes me laugh so much 😂 let us know !!


----------

